# Encore Azaleas Yellowing Leaves



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I noticed some yellowing leaves on three month old planted encore azaleas. I suspect either over watering or needing fertilizer, but not sure. Without rain is when I water daily to lightly moisten the mulch bed, so that might be over watering. I didn't think first year azaleas needed fertilizing. Also, looks like something is munching on the leaves, but most leaves looks healthy green. What do you think? TIA


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Yellow leaves on Azaleas/Rhododendrons is iron deficiency until proven otherwise.
Is your soil acidic? Azaleas like a 4.5 to 5.5 soil pH. High pH will lead to iron deficiency.
Look into an Azalea/Camelia/Rhododendron fertilizer

Also, make sure top of root ball is above or at soil level. If it has sank down, then just raise it up.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Recent soil test shows pH 6.6 up from 5.4 two years ago. The root balls height seems to be okay. I'll add some fertilizer. Thanks


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Use holly tone if you can't find specific azaelia fertilizer. You could do a foliar app of iron too but do it at 1/4 rate of what you would for turf. If the dark water/iron droplets stay on the leaves the sun will burn right through them.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I found *Pennington UltraGreen Azalea, Camellia & Rhododendron Plant Food 10-8-6* at Lowe's, per label I sprinkled 3/4 cup around each plant base area. Thanks all

Edit: A week later and a couple of rain showers, no new yellowing, the fertilizer worked.


----------

